# If you were building a new house...



## tlwmkw (Apr 30, 2014)

...Any new things/features that you would include?  We are looking at building and I just thought that some of the Tuggers might have suggestions.  We have some things that we want to have (built in generator, tankless water heater) but wonder if there are any newer things that we don't know about.

Also any sources of discount lighting/plumbing/appliances that you have worked with and recommend would be helpful.

Thanks in advance for any advice/suggestions.

tlwmkw


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 30, 2014)

I'd want to make it accessible. A little wider halls, a little wider doors, no architectural barriers- like curbs into the shower. As we age, I don't want to be forced from my home because I can't bathe or get in/out of the bedroom/bathroom easily- even with a walker or wheelchair. 

We live in a colder climate than you, but I'd put in heated Master Bath Room floor.

Since you are going with the tankless water heater, include a circulation pump-and the return tube before the walls are built (on a timer) so there is no 'wait time' for hot water anywhere in the house.

You can do much after you move in when you discover new niceties, but the above are things that have to be included early in the design/building process.

Jim


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 30, 2014)

Geo-thermal heating and air conditioning system.

Solar panels.

Brown water for toilet filling/2 flush toilets.

Zoned heating and air conditioning.

In floor heat in kitchen & bathroom(s).

6" inch exterior wall construction with green foam insulation.

Metal roof.

Rain water collection for exterior plant watering.

I LOVE spending other people's money -- but I hope this helps.


----------



## thheath (Apr 30, 2014)

Recently I requested a quote from USAA insurance on a house I am looking to purchase.

They asked all kinds of questions regarding construction, mainly dealing with wind damage and water penetration issues.

Question: did the roof have a double layer of protection against water damage.  Not sure what that means, probably an additional water barrier under the shingles.

Question: Did the house have additional strapping / bracing between the foundation and the walls, also between the walls and the roof.

Question: Is there a alarm system for burglary, smoke or CO2, is it hardwired or wireless (it has to be a monitored system).

So if I was you I would call my current home insurer and speak to them about your plans to build a new place and what discounts are offered, reference location, construction, etc.

I believe in the long run you can save a lot of money with a few optional construction upgrades.

Ted


----------



## SMHarman (Apr 30, 2014)

Cat5 data cables to a central point. At least 2 to each room. 
A cat6 to each room you watch tv in. 
Consider pre wire for central audio and maybe video. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## 1950bing (Apr 30, 2014)

Prep bathroom walls for assist bars for future installation if you don't  install  them during new construction .


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Apr 30, 2014)

Assuming you will have a basement then be sure to give more than adequate ceiling height for the basement when pouring the foundation.

This will allow you to finish it off into valuable living area (now or in the future) and transfer the value into the bottom line when selling in the future.





.


----------



## istone (Apr 30, 2014)

Pre Wire the house with Cat 6 cable for a computer network.  Wireless networking is ok, but you will never get the speed of the wired connection.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 30, 2014)

1. Radiant floor heating

2. Yes, generator

3. Garage with storage or shop space above (I just did this)

4. Storm impact glass windows if in an area where this could be a threat (storm-wise).


----------



## SpikeMauler (Apr 30, 2014)

Install LED lighting


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 30, 2014)

3 car garage for my two cars and a workshop. 

Cheers


----------



## SMHarman (Apr 30, 2014)

SpikeMauler said:


> Install LED lighting



Law in many places now. 

Consider panelized lighting for better whole home control. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## easyrider (Apr 30, 2014)

Before anything else, you need to make sure your lot meets IFC ( international fire code ) and that all of the property lines are valid. Make certain you know where the utilities are. I recently got stuck with needing to install a fire hydrant to develop a residential property. 

Be sure of your lot coverages and have an area for storm water in mind. Even a flat lot is required to have engineering for storm water under EPA rules.

As far as features go unless it is cost effective to use solar power, skip it. These systems can be a costly pain as they fail. Radiant heat is also a costly item to repair when it fails. 

No mater what your climate zone is, over insulate. Insulation is cheap. Tripple glazed windows and insulated vinyl frames are not that expensive.

Install each room on its own circuit breaker. Separate all lighting circuits from outlets. Its easier to install provisions to the breaker box now for a future generator.

Use color coded pex for the water lines. I like crimp fittings better than shark bite fitting in the wall.

Zone type heat pumps are very efficient because there is no ductwork.

Monopour slab foundations are more durable than wood and cost less.

Smart house cpu with speakers, cameras and intercoms are cool. 

Bill


----------



## amycurl (Apr 30, 2014)

Solar panels. At least here in NC, you can add them to new or pre-existing construction and receive a combo of both federal and state tax credits that pay for about half the cost. The other half easily pays for itself, esp. if your power company offers rate net metering (i.e. the power company pays you the same rate for the power you send back to the grid as it would charge you for power at that particular point in time.)

We've just made the decision to add them to our house, because we're so sick of Duke Power we could just vomit.


----------



## Elan (Apr 30, 2014)

Attic trusses.  Attic fans.  Per room heat & AC.  Oversized main panel.  Natural gas outlet for BBQ.  Multiple hose bibs and switchable exterior outlets.  Intelligent window placement for ventilation.  Solid core doors (for noisy rooms at minimum).  50A 240 for hot tub.  Central media distribution closet.  

  I have such a list somewhere.  These are a few that I can remember.


----------



## riverdees05 (Apr 30, 2014)

Consider using treated 2x4 or 2x6 for the base plates in your garage.  Also use the water resistant wall board for the bottom layer.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Apr 30, 2014)

Separate the tiled and carpeted sections so that if the carpet or tile needs to be replaced because of some accident that you don't have to carry out a complete re-tile or re-carpet.  

Each of our main rooms are carpeted and the walkway to each carpeted area is tiled.  So when we had to replace the carpet in our family room it did not impact any other rooms.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 30, 2014)

In the kitchen I'd want more drawer units than base cabinets, in-cabinet trash and recycle receptacles, a deep-storage cabinet over the fridge for vertical sheet pan and tray storage, spice cabinet fittings and a built-in bread box.  Add under-cabinet lighting and electrical strips.

I like a dining room but if I had to sacrifice the space for something else then I'd put a built-in buffet/storage area in the large kitchen to separate the work area from the eating area.

In the garage I'd want floor-to-ceiling industrial-strength storage shelves and a built-in workbench.

A mud room where the garage and home meet.  If it has to be integrated with the laundry room, fine, but if there have to be two separate areas then neither can be sacrificed.

In the master bath I'd want a separate NOT-JETTED clawfoot tub and walk-in shower.  (We have a jetted tub/shower combo at home and have used the tub maybe five times in six years but it's a PIA to clean because we shower every day.  Can't stress enough how much I regret that tub decision.)  I'd want two other baths, one with a shower/tub combo and one with a walk-in shower.  All of them should have heated floors and towel racks with more storage than you think you'll need.  I don't get the fascination with double sinks, they just make more cleaning for you, but if resale value is important then only in the master bath.

Audio/video cable throughout.  In-floor electrical receptacles in the living area, if you already know your furniture placement.  I'd have the Christmas tree in mind for this, too.  

An outdoor shower preferably open to the night sky.  LOVE outdoor showers!

A reading nook, something like this but maybe not so large.

Can you tell I'm planning for our eventual retirement home?  Lots of pie-in-the-sky ideas that will have to be pared down probably, but better to think of everything before than regret missing something after.  Good luck!


----------



## traveldaddy (Apr 30, 2014)

*Depending on your area and style of home.....*

If you are having a 2 story, we have the laundry room on the 2nd floor - much closer to where all the laundry is generated and less to carry up/down stairs. If you are building, check out the cost of a natural gas line to the stove and dryer. I love cooking with gas and depending on the cost of electricity in your area, the gas dryer can pay back nicely, and I think dries a lot quicker than an electric. Our builder didn't put a gas line to the laundry room on 2nd floor, so we can't (economically) get one put in.

Wire the data cables like others suggest, and the home theater - makes so much sense while building.

I would also sound insulate - pay attention to the bathroom and bathroom doors, and get someone to wrap the drains and supply lines for the toilets - makes a big difference if you are in a room talking or watching TV and someone does their thing on an upper floor when you can hear it everywhere (my pet peeve)

Depending on your preferences:
Cork floors for the bedroom/2nd floor - easy to clean, not like carpet, but warm and soft cushion effect so easy on the feet. Deadens sounds as well.

Wire in electrical outlet for the a heated towel bar for your bath. Goes along with a heated floor in bathroom - get out of the shower and have a warm towel...nice touch you will appreciate for a long time.

Best of luck in the build


----------



## PStreet1 (Apr 30, 2014)

Extra electrical outlets almost any place you can think of.  They cost virtually nothing when you're building, and adding them later is expensive.  Check carefully to see where you could possibly use 3 way switches.  One of the only regrets we had on the last house we built was a 2 way where we should have had a 3 way.

Include generous sized rooms--they provide a feeling of elegance for very little cost.  

Consider the sun's orientation and whether you will need to cover a patio, etc.  If so, will that cut valuable light in a room that you want to be light.  If so, consider a solar tube to make up for the light you'll lose in covering the patio and thus blocking some light you would have had in the interior.

2nd the tub advice in the last post.  The jets are a problem to clean out--clorox run through the system periodically--and if you don't use it all the time, it is easy to neglect cleaning it out.....and that's not a good thing.

Don't know your climate, but consider triple pane glass anywhere that gets extreme heat or cold.  We put in triple pane to block a direct west exposure on a lake because the afternoon heat was really a problem.  The triple pane glass virtually eliminated the problem--but it was a retro-fit so it cost more than had we known about in from the start.


----------



## tlwmkw (Apr 30, 2014)

Wow!  Some great ideas here.  We are doing 9 foot basement ceilings.  The wiring and security ideas sound very good.  We have a large closet on second floor that will be roughed in for a stackable washer/dryer (like in our timeshares) but we have a large laundry/mud room on the main floor where kids/parents can drop off dirty clothes and backpacks on way in from garage.

I like the ideas about the tub.  Don't really like the built in jetted tubs with the tiled surrounds.  Do you think a master bath tub is really needed?  Builder thinks it is for re-sale.  Might do a pedestal tub with the telephone shower head.  

$$$$ will be an issue as the house seems to be growing fast.  Architect has many ideas and wants to spend our money freely.  Need to keep them under control

thanks, tlwmkw


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 30, 2014)

One of the best things I did for my home after living there a few years was to install a Solatube skylight over the main staircase.  The stairwell was a dungeon - very dark, and carpeted stairs that led up to an inner hallway without any windows.  Bedrooms, laundry and upstairs bathroom were off that hallway, but because it was so dark, it was like walking up into a cave. Turning on the light helped, obviously, but it was never bright enough to make it feel "right."  

I knew about Solatube skylights, and found them on sale at Home Depot, so decided to make the plunge.  Now I have a zero-cost lighted stairway that is bright enough to not need turning on the light until well after sunset.  It was an excellent way to spend less than <$200.  My only regret is that I didn't also put one in the ceiling of that upstairs bathroom - which doesn't have a window.  It makes a huge difference.

http://www.solatube.com/?_kk=solatu...a824a444f9be&gclid=COe-uJemib4CFQZcfgod0jYALw

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 30, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> One of the best things I did for my home after living there a few years was to install a Solatube skylight over the main staircase.
> 
> http://www.solatube.com/?_kk=solatu...a824a444f9be&gclid=COe-uJemib4CFQZcfgod0jYALw
> 
> Dave



There were solar tubes in a timeshare's dark interior bathrooms we visited last month. They made a huge difference. I trotted out to check them out for a couple of places in our house. Home Depot here has no one who will install them, I don't have the stomach for crawling around in dark, dusty, hot attic. I've inquired at local glass shops too. Apparently new construction is good enough here that they can pick and choose what to do. Ahhh, for a good healthy recession.


----------



## glenmore (Apr 30, 2014)

Agree with many of the suggestions. We built 3 years ago and have these features we love

Microwave drawer

Double ovens side by side, not over each other

Large kitchen island with garbage disposal button on top of island not under the sink

Light switch on the wall by the bed to shut off lights at night once you are in bed

36" doors

Roll in shower with safety bars - they have attractive ones

Raised toilet with safety bars

Geo- thermal system

Energy management system

Storage room off laundry room ( bought  great kitchen display for price of moderate cabinets)

"Up lighting" for outdoors

Agree completely about solar tubes

Love my large heated jacuzzi.  Use often

Large walk in closets

Every bedroom has its own bathroom or jack and Jill bath where each side has a sink and toilet and a large shared shower

Niche in dining room for sideboard or hutch

Lots of recessed lighting

Wide hallways

French doors over sliding doors

If possible, spend a few months pricing your windows, floors and cabinets. You will have a better idea of how to incorporate these big ticket items in your overall budget. Have heard typical "overage" is 20 per cent. We have held it to 3-10 percent. 

Have fun!  And, best advice I ever got..what will you do when there is an "honest" mistake?  We had a whopper and I remembered that advice. We handled it well and it all worked out well. Harmony with builder for 3 homes. Would build again tomorrow!


----------



## Glynda (Apr 30, 2014)

*Suggestions*

Central vac.  

A huge expense but after using one in a hotel in China a must for our next bathroom remodel: either a Toto Neorest or a Kohler Numi toilet.  The benefits were numerous! 

If you know the placement of some of your legged furniture that will hold lamps or other electrical items, raise the height of those electrical outlets so that cords won't be hanging down or to the side.


----------



## csxjohn (Apr 30, 2014)

If you are going to build where it snows plan ahead for gutter heater wires by installing electrical outlets at the ends of gutter runs and at downspouts.


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 30, 2014)

Make allowances for larger appliances, especially washer/dryer and refrigerator.  Washers/dryers are much deeper than models 20 years ago, and if you have regular counters / cabinets beside them, the new W/D will stick out 6-8" from the front of the cabinet due appliance depth and regulations for venting (no more flimsy dryer vents allowed, new vents are ridged and cause the dryers to be 6+" out from the wall).

Same goes for refrigerators -- the new, larger models will stick out 6-10" from standard cabinet depth.  Constructing wall pockets will make it look much nicer.

And don't forget about at least one extra-wide door into the house.  A friend of mine recently remodeled his kitchen.  The house wasn't that old -- built in the early 90's in a nice neighborhood; good quality homes.  The new fridge would not fit through any exterior door in his house.  Thankfully, he was also replacing his patio door at the same time, so that is the only way the fridge made it into the house.

Kurt


----------



## Empty Nest (Apr 30, 2014)

So simple  these are silly:

Make the interior garage light a motion sensor so when you open the door carrying a bag or two of garbage or suitcases or whatever, the light goes on automatically.

My builder put blocks of 2 x 4 next to the window framing so curtain rods can be screwed in without needing toggle bolts. 

Central vac!!


----------



## MuranoJo (May 1, 2014)

I've seen some great ideas here, a few we've also wanted.  Here's what we like or wish we had:


Solid core interior doors
Easy access to backside of electronics in media room (i.e., our built in entertainment center which is up against a hallway could have had access built in from the hallway behind it if we had thought of it)
More space for newer, larger appliances (i.e. frig and w/d as others have mentioned)
All pull-out drawers in the kitchen
Vent above the stove instead of microwave w/vent
Double oven
Second pantry for storing appliances or home-canned goods if you do that (or one huge one)
Can't have too much storage--squeeze it in wherever you can


----------



## Quiet Pine (May 1, 2014)

*Do laundry room and bedroom closet share a wall?*

If it happens that your laundry room and master bedroom walk-in closet share a wall, put a knee-high door in the wall so you can push a laundry basket from the closet to the laundry.


----------



## CarolF (May 1, 2014)

Switchable glass in the bathroom (no blinds or curtains for windows required)

http://www.clearglass.com.au/2010/wp-content/uploads/Switchable-glass.mp4

Movable electrical power points in the kitchen 
http://www.p-track.info/en/p-track.html

Multi-height kitchen benches suited to each task.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (May 1, 2014)

Slightly higher sink vanities (aging in place). Wish I had one now.


Link :  http://accesshomeamerica.com/consumers_modification.asp


----------



## riverdees05 (May 1, 2014)

Safety bars in the showers.


----------



## Patri (May 1, 2014)

Wow, such great ideas. I second making space for larger appliances. We got a new fridge, and it sticks out, making the walk-through with the sink counter tight.
Though tastes will change should you ever sell, buyers today want an eat-in kitchen, granite countertops, fireplace and master bath. Jon Tesh said so!
I also say, no cathedral ceilings. They just make utilities more expensive. People on House Hunters love them, but I think, wait until you get your electric bill. And changing light bulbs, adjusting fans etc. seems impossible.
Have fun. So many choices.


----------



## Elan (May 1, 2014)

Forgot the obvious:  4+ car garage.


----------



## Passepartout (May 1, 2014)

While we're on the subject of garages, Make the doors high enough that a van or full size pickup can fit through it. My full size pickup lives outside even when there is an empty garage bay because it's too high for the door.


----------



## Elan (May 1, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> While we're on the subject of garages, Make the doors high enough that a van or full size pickup can fit through it. My full size pickup lives outside even when there is an empty garage bay because it's too high for the door.



  And deep enough.  I added 2' to the depth of our garage at the last minute when I remembered that my friend couldn't park his F250 inside because it was too long.  A wash area (with a stainless steel sink) in the garage would be a nice addition as well.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (May 1, 2014)

I have always regretted not having double ovens when we built, especially around the holidays.

A doggie door (if you have pets).

A laundry room sink with a bar above to hang things to drip dry.

The quietest dishwasher you can find.

This last one may sound paranoid, but a front door/entrance with no side windows where no one can see inside, with a peep hole in the door. I want to see who is at the front door before I decide to open it, especially when I am home alone. My kids were little when we built, and I taught them to never open the door to a stranger.


----------



## willowglener (May 1, 2014)

Outlets circuits separate from lighting circuits in rooms, so that if the breaker trips by the vacuum (or other applicances), you still have lights.

Outlet under eaves for christmas lighting installation.

Use two scones by the mirror in bathrooms instead of overhead light fixture over the mirror. Makes everyone look better.

Radiant heat, especially in bathrooms. They sell inexpensive electric heating mats for installation under tiles.

Full extension drawers in the kitchen makes a world of difference. Speaking of kitchen, lay out where you want to store what in where and plan your drawers/cabinets accordingly. You will be surprised how much more efficient you will be once everything is right at your fingertips. You will also be surprised how many drawers you may need.

Have fun.


----------



## Jestjoan (May 1, 2014)

Pot filler by the stove. Sorry if this was stated previously.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 1, 2014)

We built our own home about 12 years, and included almost everything we wanted.  (I got vetoed on the bowling lane, elevator, fire pole and helipad, but I didn't expect that any of those would come to fruition!)  Some of the features we've appreciated (and had the most comments about from guests) have been:

* Pot filler over the stove.
* Raised dishwashers.
* Double oven.
* Six burner stovetop.
* Plenty of cabinets and counter space in the kitchen.
* 2x6 exterior construction.
* Interior insulation between the floors and around all bedrooms and bathrooms, for soundproofing.
* A large walk-in pantry between the garage and the kitchen (with doors to each), an island in the middle, and an extra fridge and deep freeze in there.
* A cabinet over each toilet.
* Central "closet" where all TV, phone and Internet connections go.  We also positioned this behind the TV (with access to it from a different room) so we can access the back of the TV without pulling it out.
* We had them use screws rather than nails on all floor decking, so we wouldn't end up with squeaky floors upstairs.

The biggest thing I wish we would have done was a zoned AC system so we could control temperatures in each room separately.

The other thing we didn't really take into consideration was including closet space throughout the house.  We have bedroom closets and one other closet, but you always need more closets for things like linens, coats, etc.

There are a ton of other features we included that haven't been as useful as we had hoped.  We did a lot of arched/eyebrow windows, and those basically just ended up being a lot more expensive (initially and when they need replaced).  If we did it again, we would just use rectangular windows and perhaps trim them out to look arched.  Whole-house intercom system doesn't get used.  Built-in grill was more expensive than a lifetime of buying standalone units.  Exercise room not used.  Formal dining room is now a "Lego room".  Built-in AV system speakers only got used in one of two rooms, and weren't really necessary.  Outdoor sink by the grill gets nasty (bugs, dust) and thus doesn't get used. So much more.


----------



## DaveNV (May 1, 2014)

One I wish the Builder had done at my house:  Water hose spigots on all sides of the house, AND both sides of the driveway.  The only spigot I have for the entire front side of my house is on the wrong side of the driveway, and I have to have several hoses connected together to reach around and across the front of the house.  This results in tons of garden hose to contend with if I need to run a sprinkler.  Major PITA.  Similarly, there is one spigot on the back of the house for the entire back yard and rear sides.  Put extra spigots where you think you'll need them.

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (May 1, 2014)

MichaelColey said:


> There are a ton of other features we included that haven't been as useful as we had hoped.  We did a lot of arched/eyebrow windows, and those basically just ended up being a lot more expensive (initially and when they need replaced).  If we did it again, we would just use rectangular windows and perhaps trim them out to look arched.  Whole-house intercom system doesn't get used.  Built-in grill was more expensive than a lifetime of buying standalone units.  Exercise room not used.  Formal dining room is now a "Lego room".  Built-in AV system speakers only got used in one of two rooms, and weren't really necessary.  Outdoor sink by the grill gets nasty (bugs, dust) and thus doesn't get used. So much more.



It looks like these things fall into the category of "Be careful what you ask for, you just might get it."

Sometimes a reality check is in order. I salute the OP for getting a 'wish list', including yours. It's easier and cheaper to do some things pre-construction, and even easier and cheaper not to.

Jim


----------



## Fern Modena (May 1, 2014)

If you add a "utility closet" in the house where you put the vacuum cleaner, etc., add shelves along the sides inside the closet for cleaning supplies, etc. We did this later (which you could do as well) and really like this.

If you are building a two story house, consider adding an elevator. It will be handy if someone gets a broken leg, becomes infirm, or if an inlaw comes to visit. Also, adds to resale value. 

If you might like to BBQ, add a natural gas spigot outside on your patio near where the BBQ will be. You can either buy/convert a BB to work with it, or add a "BBQ Island" later. We use natural gas on our BBQ...no tanks to fill, easy.

Consider double doors into the front of the house. Makes it easier to move in and accept deliveries.  One door will be locked down the rest of the time.

If you expect visitors, family or otherwise, or might have an older relative move in later, consider adding a casita to your houseplan. A casita is a small house, generally one room and a bath, although it can include a mini kitchen. Out here they are generally in front  (sort of to one side) of the house, with a courtyard connecting the two.  

A courtyard is a nice idea, anyway, even without a casita. Ours is half paved, with trees and shrubs to one side and grass (ours is high quality fake grass) to the other. In the middle we have a stone and ceramic tile mosaic table with benches around it. Its a nice place to sit and read in the summer.

I'd add as many ease of use items as possible.  Put sliders in all your lower cupboards. Makes it so much easier to get pots, pans and bowls out. If you can sacrifice the space (cause it makes less space), put pull down shelves in the top cupboards. A friend has those, and it makes all the shelves usable.

LED floods for sure in the kitchen. You can get them at Costco or another club store for less money than Lowe's, etc. They get light immediately, use less power, and last for many years. I also have them in the hallway and the bath.

A solatube in the bathroom if it doesn't have a window. If it has a window, make sure it is the kind that has the thick wavy glass that you can't see through, so you don't have to keep a blind on it. I'd also put a heat lamp in the bathroom near the shower, but that's me.

I'd add a second solatube over the kitchen island so I wouldn't need to turn on the light during the day to prepare food.  You *are* putting in an island, yes?  Also agree about double ovens, making one of them conventional electric and the other conventional/convectiton.  The range top should be gas.

Ditto gas for the clothes dryer, although add an electric pig for it as well, cause you never know.

Are you adding an office to the floorplan? If you are, have tons of outlets. Also add a closet with shelves for office supplies, etc.  Consider having a desk built into one wall (this can be done after the house is built, as can the shelves in the closet).

Add ceiling fans in every bedroom and in the living room. Try to figure out where the bed will be in the bedrooms, and put the fan over that area, *not* in the middle of the room. It goes over the middle of the room n the living room/great room.

Nowadays, unless you do tons of entertaining, a large great room is the way to go. You can put your china/curio cabinets on one wall with your dining set next to it, and your "family/living area" will be the rest of the area, delineated with a sofa or a row of easy chairs or recliners.

I'd definitely have some sort of an eat-in kitchen as well, near some windows at the far end of the kitchen (mine looks out on my courtyard).

Mud room, utility room can be one, but make sure you have cabinets you can reach, and also an inside utility sink. They are so nice to have for muddy stuff, dirty hands, and more.

Again, plan for aging in place. Door levers instead of knobs, and low enough to be reached from a chair. Wider doorways. A shower with a very low or no threshold and a built in bench. The shower should also have safety bars and an adjustible pull down showerhead. We didn't put a bathtub in bathroom #2 at all, just a huge shower. Love it.

That's all  can think of now.  Good luck!

Fern


----------



## Rose Pink (May 1, 2014)

Fern Modena said:


> Again, plan for aging in place. Door levers instead of knobs, and low enough to be reached from a chair. Wider doorways. A shower with a very low or no threshold and a built in bench. The shower should also have safety bars and an adjustible pull down showerhead. We didn't put a bathtub in bathroom #2 at all, just a huge shower. Love it.
> Fern



As Fern and others have stated, it isn't too soon to plan on aging in place.  Wide doorways and wide hallways that can accomodate a walker or wheelchair not only aid in accessability but also give a home a larger, more luxurious feel.  Consider the approach to the house as well.  I have six steps to get from my front walk into my front door.  I am racking my brain trying to figure out how to rework that for when we are too frail to climb that many steps at once.  I do not want an ugly ramp system.


I am not into huge cavernous rooms but I do like spaces to flow from one to another. That shared visual space can increase the sense of a room's size without increasing the square footage.  More square footage just means more carpets/floors to clean, more walls to wash, etc.  

I like the ideas that others have shared.  It's great that you can build from the ground up and incorporate these ideas.  Some of them are not "sexy" in that triple pane windows, insulation, gutter cables, and grab bars are not as exciting as some other more cosmetic features but they pay off in the long run.

A structurally sound home is more important than a granite countertop, Italian marble entry floors or some other cosmetic feature.  Put your money into good engineering for whatever natural disasters your area is prone to whether that be hurricanes, flooding, tornados, earthquakes.  Plan for gray water recycling.  Plan for rain water collection.  Plan for solar and/or wind energy if those things work for your area.  You can always add the cosmetics later.  A laminate countertop can be replaced with stone at a later date.  Rugs and other flooring can be replaced when they wear out.  But, adding electrical or plumbing or other features can be very expensive, if not impossible, to retrofit into existing walls and subfloors.

Remember that bigger is not always better when it comes to space.  Bigger means more heating and cooling costs.  It takes more time to clean and manage.  Seriously consider how much room you need to sleep and get dressed.  Do you really need to have a lounge in your master bedroom?  If you do, then plan for it but really put some thought into it what it is going to cost you in terms of your time.

And, as others have said, plan for storage.  I am of the opinion that most of us, myself included, have way too much junque.  Plan your storage wisely:  too little and you will get frustrated with where to put things; too much and you will find yourself holding on to things you should let go (which will just cause problems later for yourself or for your children who have to clean up after you are gone). Put storage close to where you will need/use it.  Have linen closets close to the bathrooms.  Have a pantry close to the kitchen (or enough cupboards to do the job).  Do you need a craft or work room?  Make sure it you can convert it to another use when  you no longer have the same hobbies.  Large closets can often double as craft/work rooms/home offices.

And do not forget about landscaping.  You can easily change plants from time to time but hardscaping is not so easy to change and is expensive.  I would love to have a heated walkway so that I don't slip on the snow and ice (or have to throw down tons of icemelt).  Landscaping, including hardscape can be added later but make sure you have a sound and accessible approach to your front and back doors--not too steep of slopes or too long a run of steps.

Houzz.com has some great photos and you can ask your questions over there to get more ideas as well as find professionals in your area.


----------



## Rose Pink (May 1, 2014)

I want to add that siting the house for the best views is something to consider if code permits (or you have a view lot).  

A dear friend of mine wants to build a two-story addition to her house.  I said, "You raised two kids here plus had various members of your extended family living with  you from time to time.  Now that it's just the two of you, you need more space?"  Really?

I took her out to the side of her house and pointed up to the mountain.  "Look at that view!  Did you know you had that view?  People would pay for that view!"  I told her what she needed to do was add a glass room (sunroom, conservatory) or, at the very least, windows to the side of her house that is window-free so she could actually see the mountain.  Instead of building the two-story addition, she needs to build a garage on the other side of her house and tear down the current carport that is also blocking that majestic view.  I have no idea what the builder was thinking all those decades ago when the house was constructed! 

My friend does not need more living space.  She just needs to rework the space she has.


----------



## PigsDad (May 1, 2014)

Rose Pink said:


> Plan for rain water collection.


This has been mentioned a couple of times, but before you invest in a rain water collection system, make sure you know your local laws.  In some parts of the country (the West, especially), collecting rain water is _actually illegal_.  

Here in Colorado the rain water that falls on our lot is the property of those who own the water rights, and collecting and/or storing it is illegal.  Many people do not realize this is the case.  Water rights are a strange thing...

Kurt


----------



## Rose Pink (May 1, 2014)

PigsDad said:


> This has been mentioned a couple of times, but before you invest in a rain water collection system, make sure you know your local laws.  In some parts of the country (the West, especially), collecting rain water is _actually illegal_.
> 
> Here in Colorado the rain water that falls on our lot is the property of those who own the water rights, and collecting and/or storing it is illegal.  Many people do not realize this is the case.  Water rights are a strange thing...
> 
> Kurt



This is true but laws are changing.  Even if I could not do it now, if I were building new, I would include it in my plans for the infrastructure so that I could add it later.  Trying to add it after the fact, is even more pricey and may not even be doable if it were not planned for originally.


----------



## Rose Pink (May 1, 2014)

*And while we are dreaming ....*

I would like a mud room/potting bench area off my kitchen or back door.  I would love a place to drop the muddy shoes and gardening tools before coming into the house proper.  

As it is, I have to fight DH for garage space and I can't get to some of the stuff I need.  A nice potting bench with a sink and some cabinets to store oft used tools and supplies would be very, very nice.


----------



## Rose Pink (May 1, 2014)

Rose Pink said:


> I want to add that siting the house for the best views is something to consider if code permits (or you have a view lot).



Another thing about siting the house:  my home is in the center of the lot.  We have a 2 car garage in the rear of one of the side yards. Even though it is at property line, we cannot really get two cars in it because it sits slightly behind the house.  IOW, about 4 feet of garage is only accessable for a car if one drives the car at an angle to miss hitting the rear corner of the house.

The code for side yards is 15 feet.  I have 18 feet in the other side yard.  If the house had been built just those 3 extra feet closer to the other side boundary, we would then have those 3 feet to widen the driveway and allow easier access into the garage.

Again, I don't know what the builder was thinking.


----------



## Fern Modena (May 1, 2014)

I just thought of another thing. don't settle for a 2-car garage. If you build a 2-1/2 or 3 car garage, you will always be able to get out of the car *in* the garage (and so will your passengers) in inclement weather, there will be more space if you get a larger car, and there is room for cabinets if you want them.

Fern


----------



## am1 (May 1, 2014)

I thought McMansions were out of style.

But it is good to plan ahead before starting construction.


----------



## VegasBella (May 1, 2014)

Sola tubes, solar attic fan, solar panels 
Recycled, reclaimed, Eco-friendly materials
Cat 5 wired, wired for surround sound, etc
Recessed outlets for TVs
Vegetable garden
Endless pool
Fans in every room, fan on patio
Designed with pets, children, and elderly in mind
Oriented on lot to maximize passive heating/cooling
Efficient use of space, particularly in laundry room and kitchen
Small footprint to reduce cost of heating, cooling, cleaning etc.

But most importantly: in an excellent neighborhood that's walkable, has good schools, access to community resources like library and senior center, and nice neighbors etc.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuranoJo (May 2, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> One I wish the Builder had done at my house:  Water hose spigots on all sides of the house, AND both sides of the driveway.
> Dave



Agree. And this made me think of something else to add to my list:  Electrical outlets on all sides of the house.  We have electrical outlets on all sides but one and turns out we've needed it on that one side many times.  

OTOH, the builder included an electrical outlet just for holiday lights up under the eave of our entry way (with an on-off switch in the garage just outside the kitchen entry).  Now that has come in handy.


----------



## Don (May 2, 2014)

Something simple and usually not thought about until its too late, outside outlets and water spigots on all four walls.  And two outlets on the longer walls.


----------



## caterina25 (May 2, 2014)

I love my central vac-no machine ,just a hose


----------



## MichaelColey (May 2, 2014)

Another thing we did: Outlets by the eaves, hooked up to a timer box in the garage.  Makes Christmas lights much easier.

If you're in a warm or cool climate, make sure to take that into consideration.  We're in a hot climate, and we used "cool decking" for the roof decking, and it keeps the attic temperature MUCH lower (which saves on utilities and makes those summer trips into the attic slightly more bearable).

Another thing we wish we would have taken into consideration was water quality.  We're on a regional co-op, and the water is awful (just taste and calcification--nothing unsafe).  If we had known had bad it was, we would have put in a whole house filter and water softener.  It would have been easy when building, but is now far more difficult.  The water line enters the house (in the slab) on opposite side of where we would ideally like a filter and softener, so it's a major ordeal if we want to try to do it, unless we want the equipment outside (we don't) or if we want to build a little out-building for it (which would have to match our house, due to a restrictive covenant).


----------



## Don (May 3, 2014)

MichaelColey said:


> Another thing we did: Outlets by the eaves, hooked up to a timer box in the garage.  Makes Christmas lights much easier.
> 
> If you're in a warm or cool climate, make sure to take that into consideration.  We're in a hot climate, and we used "cool decking" for the roof decking, and it keeps the attic temperature MUCH lower (which saves on utilities and makes those summer trips into the attic slightly more bearable).
> 
> Another thing we wish we would have taken into consideration was water quality.  We're on a regional co-op, and the water is awful (just taste and calcification--nothing unsafe).  If we had known had bad it was, we would have put in a whole house filter and water softener.  It would have been easy when building, but is now far more difficult.  The water line enters the house (in the slab) on opposite side of where we would ideally like a filter and softener, so it's a major ordeal if we want to try to do it, unless we want the equipment outside (we don't) or if we want to build a little out-building for it (which would have to match our house, due to a restrictive covenant).


In my house in VA, I added a switch in my den and ran a wire to my motion sensor lights. I separated the hot lead from one socket and connected the new wire to it. Add a screw-in single outlet to the socket and I could turn my Christmas lights on/off from inside the house.
Our water here is also terrible, I don't even put it in my aquarium.  People I know who have added water softeners outide of their house (in the open) have found that the UV deteriorates the equipment and it has to be replaced every couple of years.  It might be the same where you live.


----------



## Paumavista (May 3, 2014)

*We are building*

We are in the process of building our first home and I love all the suggestions - I have one more........

Talk to your builder and clearly understand the cost of any upgrades or additions that you think you may want or are suggested here - there are a lot of great suggestions.....but there are MANY that are very expensive (even when added in the construction phase).   I know it's cheaper in the construction phase but unless you have unlimited funds you will need to make choices and I suggest you understand them by having a breakdown in your builders cost estimates.  

After you understand the cost of these additions/upgrades then you can decide whether you are doing these things for "you" and how important they are - you can also amortize the cost over how long you plan to live in the house and whether you feel there is any "pay back" when you sell.  I think I will love my new home & it's location.....BUT, I also know my life may change when the 2 boys leave home & my love of travel may outweigh my desire to live in this area, maintain this home, or spend my money on a mortgage.

I know that there are a number of items I "cancelled" when I realized how truly expensive they were......they just weren't that important to me when I understood the actual install costs and "possible" long term savings, or resale value...... 

ps - choose a builder you really like - Ours is GREAT and has made the experience a very good one!


----------



## lvhmbh (May 3, 2014)

When we were building our house I spent alot of time on www.gardenweb.com.  They have housing forums and people building, renovating, contractors, etc. contribute.  It was how I decided on Toto toilets (had never really heard of them before) as well as alot of other things.


----------



## Sandy (May 3, 2014)

*induction range*

Have you heard of it? We put one in our house in Pittsburgh, but them moved to Charlotte. The house we have now has gas, but once you cook with induction you might not want to go back to good ole gas.  And you certainly won't go back to regular electric cooktops. 

check it out.  Let me know if you have any questions. I miss it so much that I bought a portable unit, just one "burner."  Fabulous!! If our house was set up for electric, I would put one in a heartbeat!!


----------



## laurac260 (May 5, 2014)

That's an amazing, extensive list you've been given!  Your house will have every bell and whistle possible.  In fact, you won't even have to take care of your house, it sounds like it will be programmed to take care of you!   

Let us know when you start the tours.  I'm guessing you will need the extra cash flow once you put all these plans in place, and I bet a number of folks here would want to see their ideas in action!   In fact, I think we should name them, based on the TUG members that recommended them!


----------



## bjones9942 (May 5, 2014)

Remember too, that the tankless water heater holds no water in reserve in case you have an emergency.  Living in an earthquake prone area, I think about that


----------



## BarCol (May 5, 2014)

*new house must-have's*

Really good ideas in this thread, even some that we can still incorporate even though our house was only finished 5 months ago.  

Suggest for the laundry room you buy the WD before you have the dryer vent and the washer tap set fixed to know the specs you are designing to. Suggest that instead of just taps and outlet coming our of the wall, you have an Oatley or some other washer outlet box installed 
http://t.homedepot.com/p/Oatey-Wash...PT-x-MPT-1-4-Turn-Ball-Valves-38398/100342758

For the dryer vent we got the appropriate dryer vent box from 
http://www.dryerbox.com/

Both of these make a big difference to how close to the back wall you can push the washer and dryer


----------



## am1 (May 5, 2014)

What are the ages of the people designing their houses on here.  My wife and I plan to build out own house in a few years and will plan for it to be our last house or at least to always own it. 

We are early 30's.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 5, 2014)

PStreet1 said:


> Extra electrical outlets almost any place you can think of.  They cost virtually nothing when you're building, and adding them later is expensive.  Check carefully to see where you could possibly use 3 way switches.  One of the only regrets we had on the last house we built was a 2 way where we should have had a 3 way.
> 
> Include generous sized rooms--they provide a feeling of elegance for very little cost.
> 
> Consider the sun's orientation and whether you will need to cover a patio, etc.  If so, will that cut valuable light in a room that you want to be light.  If so, consider a solar tube to make up for the light you'll lose in covering the patio and thus blocking some light you would have had in the interior.


I'd second all of this advice.  The patio is of special importance to me. Having a covered patio where the sun doesn't beat down on you is such a good idea. Wish we had done that when we build 20 years ago.


----------



## Fern Modena (May 5, 2014)

I'm old enough to suggest thinking about accessibility, an elevator if it is more than one floor, and ease of use.  Especially if you think it will be a long term house.

Fern



am1 said:


> What are the ages of the people designing their houses on here.  My wife and I plan to build out own house in a few years and will plan for it to be our last house or at least to always own it.
> 
> We are early 30's.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 5, 2014)

some things that I have liked in houses we have owned or that I wish I had thought of.

Our current house has a free-standing wood-burning stove in one of the rooms.  Using the stove during power outages we have been able to keep that room comfortably warm, keep a kettle of hot water available, and do some simple meal prep. I don't think I would ever have another house without that or something equivlent.

Our previous house had a daylight basement, and the laundry room was on the main level.  When did a remodel, I insisted that the floor in the laundry room have drain and be sealed. to handle washer overflows.  That idea paid out in less than a year.  I realize now, though, that I should have also installed the hot water heater in that laundry room as well, so that it would also be drained in case of a leak.  Wasn't a problem for us, but I still realize that would have been a good idea.

Do not build on a concrete slab.  You always want to be able to get underneath your house. You especially do not want to have to deal with a leaking water pipe or sewer that is located underneath a concrete slab.

If you don't build on a concrete slab, you will likely have cripple walls between the foundation mud sill and the sill plates for the first living area.  Make sure those cripple walls are strongly reinforced.

When you pave walkways around the house, make sure you pitch them so that they slope away from the house.  That way you will keep surface runoff from storms or the occasional ruptured water main away from your house.

Think about how you are going to deal with water on your property.  Where might water flow onto your property from the street of from a neighbor, and if it does reach your property, where is it going to go after that?  You don't want that water ponding on your property or sinking into the ground around your house.  Make sure that all water that either flows onto your property or lands on your property as precipitation is routed to an appropriate drain.


----------



## pjrose (May 5, 2014)

Extra shelving in closets...not just one on top of the rods, but two.  

Deeper windowsills than usual, for plants, decorative things, and/or cats.  

Acres of counter space, cabinets up to the ceiling, and deep heavy duty pot/pan drawers.  Don't assume the sink goes below a kitchen window.  You can get longer counter space if it isn't broken up.  We angled our sink and stove in corners to get lots of counter in between.  

under-cabinet lighting.  

under-cabinet outlets and switches; after putting in nice tiles I couldn't bear the idea of cutting holes in the tiles for the outlets and switches, so our contractor put in under-cabinet ones. 

pull-out double kitchen trash cans.  No need for the expensive built-in ones that come with cabinets, just have a base cabinet that's the right size for one from Lowe's etc.  

Instead of 2x4 construction on 16" centers, 2x4 on 24" centers.  Can use thicker insulation and when we did that it didn't cost more.

Light colored roof...reflects back more sun.  Whole house fan. 

Plywood floor over the attic insulation.  

Second smaller kitchen in finished basement. 

Huge garage...if done right, it doesn't need to look huge.  (Ours is 28x58 I think, but from the outside looks like a 2 car garage.  If future buyers want a "normal" garage, half of this one is easily converted to living space, separate wiring, separate heating, and even a door opening - presently hidden behind sheetrock -  to the family room). Nice big workbenches.  

Huge deep tub.  I don't like jets (cooties) but do love to stretch out and soak.  

BIG mirrors in the bathrooms.  Put the mirrors above the sinks, and the medicine cabinets elsewhere. 

Linen closet.

Pantry...walk in, lots of shelves.  

Nice woodwork..?Not those cheapo flat doors and trim.  

Separate zones for heating/cooling.  

Ceiling fans in all rooms.  

Storeroom(s) wherever they can squeeze them in, with lots of shelves.  

Crown molding. 

Two dishwashers..empty the clean one to the table, fill the other after eating.


----------



## PigsDad (May 5, 2014)

am1 said:


> What are the ages of the people designing their houses on here.  My wife and I plan to build out own house in a few years and will plan for it to be our last house or at least to always own it.
> 
> We are early 30's.



We build our first custom house in our late 20's, and thought (at the time) that would be our "last house".  Times change, plans change, life changes.

Our second house we built was 12 years later.  This time we had no fantasies of it being our last house.  With age comes wisdom, I guess.

Kurt


----------



## PigsDad (May 5, 2014)

Just thought of something I don't think has been mentioned and that we did in the houses we have built:

If you have a basement, upgrade the window wells.  Do not settle for the ugly, cheap-looking corrugated steel window wells -- build out terraced oversized window wells with stones or landscape timbers.  It will look MUCH nicer, and will bring in tons more light in your basement -- especially important if it will be a finished living space.  

There is also the safety aspect -- a terraced window well in a basement bedroom is an excellent fire escape, whereas a deep steel window well could trap a small child.

Kurt


----------



## lynne (May 6, 2014)

We are in the process of building a new home and one thing we have integrated into the design is a transfer switch for a portable generator that will keep essential necessities (fridge, gas on-demand hot water system, internet, TV and some lighting) on during a power outage.  We have a gas oven so power outages are not an issue.

We did go with 36" pocket doors throughout (hate swinging doors as they slam in the wind and most doors are left open anyway), walk-in showers with grab bars, large utility room/pantry between kitchen and garage,  and single level floor plan.

Since the home is open to the outside large sliding pocket doors from great room, we installed split air-conditioning systems in each bedroom to keep open air flow and only close up the bedroom if air is needed.  We also installed a whole house fan and a solar roof fan.  Every room has a ceiling fan as well.  Solar tubes were placed in the kitchen, master closet and utility room.


----------



## csxjohn (May 6, 2014)

am1 said:


> What are the ages of the people designing their houses on here.  My wife and I plan to build out own house in a few years and will plan for it to be our last house or at least to always own it.
> 
> We are early 30's.



We were in our mid thirties when we designed and built our house.  That was thirty years ago and we're still in it with no plans to move.

At the time money was very tight and interest rates high.  We built small with an eye on heating and cooling costs.

Must haves were brick, an attached garage, laundry on the first floor, a basement and the kid's living area on the opposite end of the house from ours because of my sleep schedule on the railroad.

Four season patios front and back give us more living area with out the need to heat or cool most of the time.

We had dogs at the time and one thing I did on the back concrete patio that was not covered was to install stainless steel eye bolts with large washers at the bottom to hook the dog chains to while pouring the concrete.  Still very usable today when the kids bring their dog over to visit.


----------



## Patri (May 6, 2014)

am1 said:


> What are the ages of the people designing their houses on here.  My wife and I plan to build out own house in a few years and will plan for it to be our last house or at least to always own it.
> We are early 30's.



In all likelihood, it will not be your last house. Job changes or family size or health or unforeseen circumstances will prompt you to live somewhere else. No problem. Every house is exciting.
If nothing else, build with the thought of mobility when you are old (and nobody is old until they are in their 80s or 90s). Keep everything important on the main floor. Factor in expenses for a fixed income when you are retired (so make the house as energy efficient as you can, and even consider property tax rates  when you pick the location.) Build what you will like and enjoy coming home to.


----------



## Elan (May 6, 2014)

PigsDad said:


> We build our first custom house in our late 20's, and thought (at the time) that would be our "last house".  Times change, plans change, life changes.
> 
> Our second house we built was 12 years later.  This time we had no fantasies of it being our last house.  With age comes wisdom, I guess.
> 
> Kurt



  I agree.  Unless one has the lifestyle of a retiree when in their 30's, it's unlikely that a home is going to be ideal for a long period of time.  Kids come and go, entertaining waxes and wanes, mobility changes, etc.


----------



## Rose Pink (May 6, 2014)

Patri said:


> In all likelihood, it will not be your last house. Job changes or family size or health or unforeseen circumstances will prompt you to live somewhere else. No problem. Every house is exciting.
> If nothing else, build with the thought of mobility when you are old (and nobody is old until they are in their 80s or 90s). Keep everything important on the main floor. Factor in expenses for a fixed income when you are retired (so make the house as energy efficient as you can, and even consider property tax rates  when you pick the location.) Build what you will like and enjoy coming home to.





Elan said:


> I agree.  Unless one has the lifestyle of a retiree when in their 30's, it's unlikely that a home is going to be ideal for a long period of time.  Kids come and go, entertaining waxes and wanes, mobility changes, etc.



Yes, consider factoring in flexibility to your house-building because no one has a crystal ball.  Don't overbuild for the market in your area or you may have a very difficult time selling the property should you need to relocate for jobs, etc.  Don't put in weird or awkward floor plans that will leave potential buyers scratching their heads.  Decorating tastes and trends change.  Finishes (paint, floor coverings, countertops) can be changed to reflect your changing tastes but changing floor plans is more expensive, especially if you need to re-engineer supporting structures.

When we were having our roof rebuilt about 20 years ago, I wanted skylights over the front entry and the back stairwell.  Two decades later, I am still happy with those choices.  However, I let the contractor talk me into putting a large skylight in the master bedroom over the bed.  The room is not large and the raised ceiling with the big skylight makes it feel much larger than it is.  It is a wow factor when people first see it.  For awhile I loved it, too.  I could see the stars at night while lying in bed.  Seemed so romantic.  HOWEVER, waking up at two in the morning because the moon is so bright it is like having a spotlight in your face is not pleasant.  Trying to nap in the afternoon means moving from one side of the bed to the other as the sun tracks across the sky leaving a bright and overly warm moving spot where it hits the bed.  It is difficult to clean such a high ceiling space.  I would not do this again.  I want to remove it and lower the ceiling.  DH says no.  It would be too expensive and our $$ priorities lie elsewhere.  

Some things that I would not change my mind about are good structural engineering, building as green as possible, wide doors and  hallways (because you usually can't widen them after the fact and you never know what life is going to throw at you or your family--accidents or illnesses that would require a wheelchair.  Do you need an elevator?  Probably not but consider building an extra coat closet in your entry with a comparable space on the floors above and below.  Then if you ever need an elevator, you have the perfect place for one.  If you don't, then you have nice storage areas.  

My house was built in 1954 and a previous owner added an awkward addition.  Over the past couple of decades that we have owned it, we have made changes to the floor plan to make it look and function better.  We were able to get a good price on the home because no one else could see its potential.  Now people walk in and are impressed.  It is not a large home. I feel the most complimented when people say my home feels peaceful and comfortable.  

Still, there are things that bug me that I can't change and this thread makes me want to build from scratch.  However, we do not want to leave this neighborhood.  We love it here.  (except for the horrid air pollution)


----------



## SMHarman (May 6, 2014)

Rose Pink said:


> Still, there are things that bug me that I can't change and this thread makes me want to build from scratch.  However, we do not want to leave this neighborhood.  We love it here.  (except for the horrid air pollution)


Wanting to build from scratch sounds great but is almost a bigger headache than renovation.  I've been working on a NYC renovation since August last year.  9 months of red tape cleared.  Construction starts today.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 6, 2014)

am1 said:


> What are the ages of the people designing their houses on here.  My wife and I plan to build out own house in a few years and will plan for it to be our last house or at least to always own it.
> 
> We are early 30's.





Patri said:


> In all likelihood, it will not be your last house. Job changes or family size or health or unforeseen circumstances will prompt you to live somewhere else.


Gotta agree with this.  Many (most?) people move to a smaller house after they have an empty nest, and many look for something even smaller with minimal maintenance required as they approach retirement age.  I've seen it a lot with older friends.

We've even seen it in our own home.  We built it as a perfect house to raise kids and entertain, and it's been excellent for that.  And we'll probably stay here for many more years.  But I have very little doubt that we'll downsize after the kids are gone.  It's way more house than two people need.

Our needs and desires change.


----------



## VegasBella (May 6, 2014)

SMHarman said:


> Wanting to build from scratch sounds great but is almost a bigger headache than renovation.  I've been working on a NYC renovation since August last year.  9 months of red tape cleared.  Construction starts today.




It's also more environmentally responsible. 

We recently bought a home and renovated it. Instead of building new or buying a newly built home we chose to transform an existing home. It was less expensive and now we get to live in an established neighborhood with great schools and other amenities. There's far less gamble about what the future of the neighborhood will be, unlike the gamble of buying in a new development.

Depending on the age of the home and the type of renovations needed, it can be a smarter financial decision to renovate rather than build new. Either can be a headache!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tlwmkw (May 6, 2014)

This thread has been great!  So many great ideas to think about.  Of course $$$ will factor in to this and some things won't be possible.  We are hoping to source things using the internet and hopefully save some money that way on some of the items needed in a new house.  Any suggestions for good web sites or sources of supplies?  Of course Amazon is our go to site but if anyone has any other suggestions they would be welcome.

Thanks again to everyone,  tlwmkw


----------



## Rose Pink (May 7, 2014)

tlwmkw said:


> This thread has been great!  So many great ideas to think about.  Of course $$$ will factor in to this and some things won't be possible.  We are hoping to source things using the internet and hopefully save some money that way on some of the items needed in a new house.  Any suggestions for good web sites or sources of supplies?  Of course Amazon is our go to site but if anyone has any other suggestions they would be welcome.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone,  tlwmkw



Check out Houzz.com for contractors/suppliers in your area.  You may also find some other homeowners on Houzz that are in your area who can help you.

Check out sales tax laws in your area.  Where I live things that are installed in or on a home by a contractor do not incur sales tax.  If I buy them myself, they do because it is considered a retail sale.  If this is the case where you live, compare the sales tax savings vs the cost of the contractor to install it.   Contractors and designers can usually get a better cost than a consumer.  Some items are only sold to the trade and you may not be able to buy them yourself (unless you are a licensed contractor or designer yourself).


----------



## PigsDad (May 7, 2014)

Rose Pink said:


> Check out sales tax laws in your area.  Where I live things that are installed in or on a home by a contractor do not incur sales tax.  If I buy them myself, they do because it is considered a retail sale.  If this is the case where you live, compare the sales tax savings vs the cost of the contractor to install it.


Around here, if you have the building permit you just need to present that at the supply places (Home Depot, etc.) and then no sales tax will be charged.  Even if I bought stuff over the internet, I could get the sales tax refunded by the county (issuer of the building permit) after the fact.  Basically, the building permit cost has built into it the projected sales tax (a larger project means a more expensive building permit).  You may want to check how this works in your local municipality.



> Contractors and designers can usually get a better cost than a consumer.


But not always; sometimes the contractors and designers add a large markup, especially if it is a custom or non-standard item.  It is prudent to double check their prices and not just assume you are getting a good deal.

Kurt


----------



## Elan (May 7, 2014)

If we were to build again, one thing I would ask for prior to construction starting is a list of every fixture (down to towel bars and TP holders) that is going to be installed by the contractor (make/model #) and an allowance for each.  I would then make sure I could buy my own fixture(s) and get credited back that allowance.  I would also make sure that the allowances were reasonable by checking prices locally or on the internet.  Contractors can play some sleazy games with pricing of fixtures.


----------



## sue1947 (May 7, 2014)

Rose Pink said:


> When we were having our roof rebuilt about 20 years ago, I wanted skylights over the front entry and the back stairwell.  Two decades later, I am still happy with those choices.  However, I let the contractor talk me into putting a large skylight in the master bedroom over the bed.  The room is not large and the raised ceiling with the big skylight makes it feel much larger than it is.  It is a wow factor when people first see it.  For awhile I loved it, too.  I could see the stars at night while lying in bed.  Seemed so romantic.  HOWEVER, waking up at two in the morning because the moon is so bright it is like having a spotlight in your face is not pleasant.  Trying to nap in the afternoon means moving from one side of the bed to the other as the sun tracks across the sky leaving a bright and overly warm moving spot where it hits the bed.  It is difficult to clean such a high ceiling space.  I would not do this again.  I want to remove it and lower the ceiling.  DH says no.  It would be too expensive and our $$ priorities lie elsewhere.



I also really like my skylights and the extra light it brings in.  I installed shades (the beehive cell things; can't think of the name) to close off the light/sun and that allows me to close them when really hot or cold.  I've noticed a marked difference in interior temps.  I had the option of installing them with either an electronic open/shut or manual and chose the manual (it's a pole with a hook on the end) because I never wanted to get up on a ladder to change a battery.  

Sue


----------



## MichaelColey (May 7, 2014)

Elan said:


> Contractors can play some sleazy games with pricing of fixtures.


Contractors can play some sleazy games with EVERY aspect of building a house.

We used a very reputable builder and a cost plus arrangement (where we paid the actual costs on items and the subcontractors, plus a fixed fee based on the size of the project).  The building process was good, but after the fact we learned of a few ways (and no doubt there were many more) where the builder further padded things:

1) We chose our own contractors for one part of the house and negotiated the price.  After everything was built, the contractor told me that the builder told him that if he was going to work on our property, he was going to have to pay the builder $1000, which he did.
2) We had some work done later by one of the contractors, and the rate he charged was considerably less than the rate he charged when he worked through the builder.  I'm pretty sure there were kickbacks going on there, as well.


----------



## pjrose (May 7, 2014)

We are currently upgrading electricity and other aspects of an old house.  Our electrician suggested that we get a Lowe's credit card, as everything is 5% off.  On the first in-store purchase, it's 10% off.  Not a huge savings, but still helpful.  That's off sale prices as well.  

He has the login for my Lowes.com online account (which does not have the CC number stored on it).  He fills the online cart, checks store pickup for everything, I pay online via CC, he goes to the store and it's all ready for him. 

OR, if is already out and not online, he goes to the store and gets the stuff, calls me, I give the cashier the CC number, and that's that.


----------



## Rose Pink (May 7, 2014)

PigsDad said:


> Around here, if you have the building permit you just need to present that at the supply places (Home Depot, etc.) and then no sales tax will be charged.  Even if I bought stuff over the internet, I could get the sales tax refunded by the county (issuer of the building permit) after the fact.  Basically, the building permit cost has built into it the projected sales tax (a larger project means a more expensive building permit).  You may want to check how this works in your local municipality.
> 
> 
> *But not always; sometimes the contractors and designers add a large markup, especially if it is a custom or non-standard item.  It is prudent to double check their prices and not just assume you are getting a good deal.
> ...


I assumed everyone knew that but it is good that you mentioned it just in case.  

My frustrations come when I see something I like on the internet but the company sells to the trade only so I can't even see what the base price is. :annoyed:


----------



## Chrispee (May 7, 2014)

Rose Pink said:


> I assumed everyone knew that but it is good that you mentioned it just in case.
> 
> My frustrations come when I see something I like on the internet but the company sells to the trade only so I can't even see what the base price is. :annoyed:



Most places sell to the trade only (unless we're talking Lowe's or Home Depot) and many even have two price lists.  Your builder or designer can show you a price list, but it's not what they're paying for the items after their discount.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 7, 2014)

You can find a lot of stuff on eBay that's supposed to be just available for contractors.


----------



## Elan (May 7, 2014)

MichaelColey said:


> Contractors can play some sleazy games with EVERY aspect of building a house.



  True.  We found that if our builder didn't want to do something we requested, he'd just quote us an unreasonable price.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 7, 2014)

Elan said:


> True.  We found that if our builder didn't want to do something we requested, he'd just quote us an unreasonable price.



Oh, so TRUE! It is the PIA factor --- Pain in the Ass!


----------



## SMHarman (May 7, 2014)

Elan said:


> True.  We found that if our builder didn't want to do something we requested, he'd just quote us an unreasonable price.


Thing that then annoys me about that is when they then put up objections to you subbing it out yourself.
I'm having that deep joy with Low Voltage Cables (CAT5/6, Coax, Speaker etc).  Unreasobable price to install them, objections to me doing it myself, objections to me hiring an LV subbie to do it.  Rock and hard place as they need to be done before the drywall goes up.

What was the great line I read recently, I never felt nickled and dimed by my contractor he only worked in $100 increments.


----------



## Phydeaux (May 7, 2014)

In addition to some great ideas already mentioned, I'd add:

* Walk in gun safe room, basement
* Dedicated basement area for wine racks
* Built in-the-wall compressed air lines leading from basement compressor to garage, kitchen, workshop, laundry area. Hose quick connections in each of these areas.
* Stainless steel utility sink with hot/cold water in garage with retractable hose
* Wall built in area for 150 gallon or more aquarium. Bonus for viewing on both sides of the wall. 

These are off the top of my head. More to come..


----------

